# Woher weiß ich welche build path entries fehlen?



## Steiner2023 (22. Mai 2018)

Ich benutze Eclipse um ein Programm zu schreiben, allerdings bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung (bei einem Projekt, bei den anderen klappt es):
*Fehler: Hauptklasse neon.Main konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden*


Ich denke, das Problem liegt an meinem CLASSPATH. Ich habe unter project -> Java Build Path -> Source nachgeschaut. Dabei kam folgende Mitteilung: 2 build path entries are missing. 

Aber woher weiß ich, welche fehlen und wie kann ich diese wieder einfügen?


----------



## httpdigest (22. Mai 2018)

Steiner2023 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe unter project -> Java Build Path -> Source nachgeschaut. Dabei kam folgende Mitteilung: 2 build path entries are missing. Aber woher weiß ich, welche fehlen [...]?


Das verrät dir auch dieser Build Path Dialog unter dem Reiter Source. Dort wird ganz klar mit Icons an jedem fehlenden Source-Eintrag angegeben, dass er fehlt. Die Ursache ist, dass deine Eclipse Projekteinstellungen (genauer die .classpath Datei) Ordner referenzieren, die es nicht gibt. Schaue ganz ganz genau hin, was dort bemängelt wird, und eventuell löschst du die Sourcepath Einträge und fügst den Ordner, der tatsächlich die Sourcen beinhaltet als Sourcepath hinzu, oder du legst den bemängelten, nicht vorhandenen Ordner an und verschiebst deine Sourcen dorthin.


----------

